# While you were distracted......



## Carriage (Aug 11, 2012)

Something else MUCH more important was going on.

While you were kept busy with the Chick-Fil-A charade a much more dire event was taking place (well several actually) that has far more immediate importance in you life, just as I intimated.

Ann, has been sending warnings for many months now to alert people about what is about to happen.

After the MF Global theft and how it was treated she shuttered her investment business as she could no longer, in good conscience, advise her clients to "invest" as all the investment ground was revealed to be quick sand. Now you can ignore this or even make up lies about Ann, BUT also understand that she has been PRECISELY correct in everything she has said to date. I do like that she doesn't pull punches or sugarcoat things. This is actually a pretty tame piece for her.

*RED ALERT: It's Open Season on All Customer Funds*

Posted by Ann Barnhardt - August 10, AD 2012 3:33 PM MST

The NFA is collusion with the Banksters, government and judiciary have achieved their goal. The entire concept of "customer segregated funds" is officially, completely, legally dead.

Guys, it is OVER. I know that many of you are still cowering in normalcy bias, unable to deal with reality, unable to face the world as it is, but you have GOT to snap out of it. The marketplace is DESTROYED. You CANNOT be in these markets. All legal protections are now officially gone.

Do you remember how I told you about the Ponzi scheme that imploded in 2007 called "Sentinel Management Group" that stole over $500 million in customer funds? The NFA was the auditing regulator of Sentinel, and the NFA admitted after the Sentinel Ponzi imploded that they signed off on their audits even though the NFA claimed not fully understanding Sentinel's books or accounting methods. In other words, the NFA didn't really audit Sentinel at all - they just PRETENDED to audit them, drew up some forms, had some robosigners sign off, and then just hoped that when the crap hit the fan, everyone in the industry would be so terrified of the NFA that no one would hold the NFA accountable for their criminal malfeasance - or even talk about it.

Sentinel took customer segregated money and fraudulently used it as the collateral on a loan from Bank of New York Mellon for $312 million to fund their own in-house proprietary trading operations. When the Sentinel Ponzi collapsed, BNYM sued to go to the front of the line of creditors - ahead of the customers of Sentinel whose money was fraudulently used as collateral, which has now been "linguistically sanitized" into the word "hypothecated".

The federal appeals court ruled yesterday that not only does BNYM stay at the front of the line, but that using customer segregated funds as collateral is NOT a crime, and that co-mingling customer segregated funds with proprietary funds is NOT fraud.

Here is the Reuters piece.

Read this quote from the ruling, which is, in essence, the entire financial market paradigm being guillotined:

That Sentinel failed to keep client funds properly segregated is not, on its own, sufficient to rule as a matter of law that Sentinel acted ‘with actual intent to hinder, delay, or defraud' its customers.
U.S. Circuit Judge John D. Tinder
What this means is that even if Jon Corzine is somehow dragged into court by private citizens, because you know darn good and well that the Justice Department will never, ever touch him, Corzine now has a legal precedent, likely from a bribed or otherwise coerced Federal Appeals Court, explicitly stating that an FCM can use customer deposits to pay its debts, and that the customers themselves are subjugated and have basically *no legal right to their own monies, no matter what the law says, or what legal assurances, claims or guarantees are made to that customer about their funds held with an FCM or any other brokerage or depository institution.* The "secured" party at the front of the line will *always* be the mega-bank who made the fraudulent loan using the stolen customer funds as collateral.

In other words, all customer funds in the United States are now the legal property of JP Morgan, Goldman Sachs, BNYM, or whichever megabank is the counterparty on the loans the FCM or depository institution takes out in order to fund its mega-levered proprietary in-house trading desks.

For the love of God, I don't know what more there could possibly be to say to snap you people out of your normalcy bias trance. You have GOT to get ALL MONIES out of the financial system NOW. This ruling sets precedence for every depository institution, not just futures brokerages. It is now legal in the United States for any financial institution to steal customer funds, borrow money against those funds for the uber-levered proprietary trading use of the financial institution, and the customers have ZERO CLAIM TO THEIR OWN FUNDS once they are in the custody of the financial institution.

The court has ruled that once your money passes out of your PHYSICAL POSSESSION, and I mean PHYSICAL possession, it is no longer yours, and you have no legal claim or legal recourse to it when it is stolen. This includes BANK ACCOUNTS. Money in a bank is in the possession of the BANK, not you. Do you comprehend this? The entire system is utterly devoid of any integrity or genuine security and is breaking down catastophically before our very eyes. You HAVE to comprehend that your money sitting in an account is no longer legally yours. You have to force your brain to process and comprehend this, no matter how incomprehensible it may seem. IT IS OVER. This is Marxist heck. We have arrived.

This ruling and precedent will be used by every brokerage, every bank, every insurance company and every pension fund to deny you your money when the financial system finally collapses, be it on Monday, or be it two years from now.

DO YOU UNDERSTAND?

You have GOT to GET OUT.

And all of this goes straight back to the criminal mafia that is the National Futures Association, and the fact that they have not actually been auditing those firms who were in the "cosa nostra", and allowing Ponzi schemes to operate with full bureaucratic protection for decades. Sentinel. PFG Best. The legal precedent enabling this protection racket and blatant fraud and thievery is fully in force, and what Corzine did at MF Global is now legally PROTECTED.

This is ecomonic treason.

Treason is a capital offense, meaning that the death penalty is fully justified, warranted and on the table, should the day ever come when a Second American Republic is established, and with it the re-establishment of the rule of law and justice in this land.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 11, 2012)

Carriage,

I love reading your posts, because I feel like my IQ goes up a couple of points each time I do - once I read through a few times and figure out what is being said (not because your writing is bad, but because you "talk" above me). So, if I'm reading this right, the money I have in the bank, the money I have in my deferred comp retirement, and the money I have paid into my retirement system can now be considered as "not mine" should they so desire? I am an intelligent person, but not fiscally intelligent. I do well enough to manage my personal funds and pay my bills, but investing and all of that just goes right over my head.

So, are we truly supposed to pull everything out of the banks? I can't actually get to any of my invested money. It's so confusing! But you are definitely right about one thing. We are so busy paying attention to petty, idiotic stuff while the truly important things going on around us go unnoticed because they are harder for us to understand. Thanks for trying to educate us!

Barbara


----------



## tagalong (Aug 11, 2012)

*Barbara* - fearmongers of any kind are usually reacting to what they_ think_ might happen as the worst case scenario however unlikely it may truly be - and often write that way to appeal to their fans and those who follow them. Basic financial advice and musings do not get you much attention, after all.

I would not change any financial affairs based on one person's carefully crafted conspiracy theories - and this person has a truckload of conspiracy theories on all sorts of topics. Even if a few good points are made, if you have to resort to fearmongering to try and get your points across, then the points were not very substantive to begin with...

Interesting style she has there, *Carriage* - but the presentation is severely lacking, as I have said...


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 11, 2012)

Tag - I do agree and was not running to my bank to pull out my meager funds. However, I do wish I understood more of the complex economics. It's such an important topic, but I just don't take the time to truly educate myself. The more educated you are on a topic, the easier it is to determine what is hype and what is truth.


----------



## WendyJ (Aug 11, 2012)

What about the FDIC? As I've always understood it, up to a certain amount (which easily covers what I have in the bank!) is insured against loss by the banking institutions.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow. I just did a google of this "Ann". Her radical rant and burning of some pages of the Koran are no better than the rants of radical Islamists. Hatred seems to be flowing both ways and won't solve anything. Please investigate before for yourselves before you put faith in her words.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 12, 2012)

http://www.pitch.com/plog/archives/2010/07/13/the-mastermind-behind-junction-citys-obama-hatin-billboard-speaks


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 12, 2012)

http://www.thepinkflamingoblog.com/2011/04/11/exposed-ann-barnhardt-she-hates-lindsey-obama-and-islam-and-she-would-willingly-give-up-a-womans-right-to-vote/


----------



## tagalong (Aug 12, 2012)

> The more educated you are on a topic, the easier it is to determine what is hype and what is truth.


Very true, *Barbara*... but this Ann Barnhardt person is a lot of hype. Here is her very self-serving blog. Lots of... shall we say... _interesting _... commentary there.


----------



## Carriage (Aug 12, 2012)

Wendy when you research FDIC and it's "reserves" or capacity to make good on its claim, you find that it can't really cover more than 3 percent of deposits nationwide. This has been generally known and admitted for many years.

I see much disagreement with Ann and along predictable lines. However, and as a more common tactic these days, no refutation of the facts she reveals is forth coming. Perhaps if one were to show a little more maturity and focus on the meat of the message vs spelling, grammar, sentence structure, disagreeable religious or political views or what ever other red hearing makes itself handy for you, you might glean very important information that could be of help.

The issue, isn't how likable she is to you and I'm guessing she really doesn't care, rather it's whether what she say's has veracity. From a pure financial standpoint, I haven't seen her wrong yet. I find it very curious that when somebody you align with speaks, you find no fault. But when somebody you disagree with speaks, they are "self serving" and "interesting". If one is not prepared to learn from even the disagreeable, most often one isn't prepared to learn.

If a white guy was so bigoted towards blacks that he refused to hear or read what any black guy ever said or wrote, would he not miss out on very large body of knowledge? However if said white guy were to drop his bigotry, hatred, superiority complex, well then, now he is ready to learn and reason. That alone is of great help to the slave trying to free themselves from the slave holder.

My apologies regarding distracting you from preferred distractions. I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## Sonya (Aug 12, 2012)

I do believe that the US dollar is going to fail at some point...when, one can only speculate. If we end up at gold standard I can only imagine the loses folks are going to take. Anytime you invest, it's a gamble though. For me, if I withdrawal my $ from my TSP, I will face hugh penalties, most likely half of it will be gone by the time I pay those penalties...and that pretty much goes for anyone who has a 401k and not of age to withdraw. I don't know much about 'Ann', I would not go on her word alone, but I am interested in what she had to say regarding the matter. Something I need to research more.


----------



## tagalong (Aug 12, 2012)

> I find it very curious that when somebody you align with speaks, you find no fault. But when somebody you disagree with speaks, they are "self serving" and "interesting". If one is not prepared to learn from even the disagreeable, most often one isn't prepared to learn.


*Carriage* - it is obvious you are a devotee of Barnhardt. Nothing wrong with that - but maybe you choose not to notice some of the bizarre stuff she talks about. She comes across as a wannabe Ann Coulter, hoping to outrage and be noticed and be that renowned. If she cannot get her message across without resorting to that drama and fearmongering... then it is only wise to look at that message with a bit of skepticism and investigate further. And when you investigate further, IMO there is a lot to be skeptical about.

I do not care for the fearmongering that goes on, no matter who is doing it. Obama, Romney (both campaigns do it and it will just get worse) ... ANY talking heads or pundits who go that route cheapen their message...



> *Perhaps if one were to show a little more maturity* and focus on the meat of the message vs spelling, grammar, sentence structure, disagreeable religious or political views or what ever other red hearing makes itself handy for you, you might glean very important information that could be of help.


Perhaps if one could not be so condescending and dismissive of others' views and opinions, a good discussion about financial issues could develop. Perhaps if Barnhardt showed more maturity in her writing and presentation, her financial concerns could be discussed. Perhaps if the meat of the message had the fat and drama and posturing trimmed off it, it would be easier to digest.

Perhaps if she did not toss out so many "red herrings" and hit people over the head with them, she could be taken a lot more seriously - and any good points she might make at some point would not be lost along the way...


----------



## Jill (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow...

This isn't the first time I've thought what a good thing it is that a person must pass regulatory exams and become licensed and registered before charging for their financial insight and advice.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 12, 2012)

"Ninety Miles An Hour Down a Dead End Street

Posted by Ann Barnhardt - July 12, AD 2012 11:39 AM MST

People are emailing asking what firm I recommend.

NONE.

GET OUT.

GET OUT.

GET OUT.

GET OUT.

GET OUT.

GET OUT.

GET OUT.

GET OUT.

GET OUT.

The ENTIRE SYSTEM is totally, completely corrupt and therefore NO FIRM IS SAFE.

Don't be stupid. Don't be obtuse. Snap yourself out of the Stockholm Syndrome that you are clearly stuck in.

Get ALL MONEY out of the ENTIRE FINANCIAL SYSTEM, including stocks, bonds, retirement accounts, futures, EVERYTHING.

But what about . . .

What part of EVERYTHING are you not comprehending?

One. More. Time. If you can't touch it, if it isn't physically on your property such that you can stand in front of it with an assault rifle and PHYSICALLY defend it, you don't own it, and it could be confiscated/stolen from you at any time, if it ever actually existed at all."

So I guess she is expecting that everyone should put their money under a mattress, a home safe? She doesn't seem to give any guidance though on how to grow the money. This is going to make very poor seniors.

It only makes sense, in today's monetary climate, no matter what country you live in, to not put all your financial eggs in one basket. This is not rocket science.


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 12, 2012)

Interesting but what would she have us do? Convert our money into gold? Hide it under our mattress? We couldn't put money in a safe deposit box if the banks weren't safe could we? I think it's important to be conversant on debt, inflation, monetizing the debt and how that could potentially cause problems for you. And we need to be as self reliant as we can be. I think I'm more of an advocate of Glenn Beck's "Restoring Love" and that's the path I shall chose as I contemplate my future.

Anyway, I'd like to hear about her solutions to the problem she outlines. Interesting read.


----------



## 2minis4us (Aug 12, 2012)

Well I have to say I do not trust the Banks or the Federal Reserve, but this Ann lady sounds more like she is trying to cause a panic and that is not good advice.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 12, 2012)

The initial article posted saying this was just happening while we were off discussing another topic....well that rant was from December 2011. She is basically an extremists it seems in many of her beliefs. From women in the military, to her views about Muslims, to homosexuals, etc etc. She reminds me of the Phelps. Here are her words. Sorry, I have no respect for such an individual. My personal opinion is she has some major issues and much hatred. It is rather sad. While critizing Islam for the way women are treated it seems she wants to also get rid of women's rights in your country. In her blog she mentions that women should go back and give up the vote, that men need to become the head of the family and only have their vote count... Guess she believes that women should be kept barefoot and pregnant.

"CONTRACEPTION RATIFIES HOMOSEXUALITY.

Congratulations, guys. Every time your wife took her pill at night, YOU were laying out the red carpet for homosexuality. Every vasectomy, every tubal ligation just kicked the door open for all sexual perversions. It is your fault. YOU DID THIS. And you will be made to answer for it in the next life. In your GREED for material wealth over Truth and Life, you destroyed Western Civilization. Heckuva job, there, Kids. Maybe you should think about doing something to right that wrong, eh?

My point is, contraception and abortion are mortal sins. They jeopardize a person’s immortal soul. ObamaCare is DEMANDING that every American Catholic and Christian of good will who believes in the Truth literally put themselves in a position wherein they are in grave sin and are rejecting and betraying Christ, and are thus in danger of eternal darnation, according to the teachings of Christ and His Church. Ladies and gentlemen, this is a DIRECT VIOLATION OF THE FIRST AMENDMENT. ObamaCare makes it FUNCTIONALLY IMPOSSIBLE to be a Roman Catholic AND an American. It prohibits the FREE EXERCISE of Catholicism. Period. This is not debatable. It is an objective fact.

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.

Since we were just talking about the whole musloid pork thing, let’s put it in that context – just for a deeply imperfect analogy. Forcing Catholics to subsidize contraception is like forcing muslims to eat pork every day. How do you think a “daily pork consumption mandate” would go over? Yeah. Like poop in the punchbowl. Surely, surely there must be a Catholic lawyer somewhere in this country who can argue that the government can not force individuals to actively purchase a service commodity that subsidizes an activity that they believe could imperil their souls according to their ancient religious beliefs, and thus violates their First Amendment right of free exercise. Good grief, muslims can literally get away with murder in the name of “honor killing”. You’re telling me this can’t even be ARGUED???? Of course it can. Someone just needs to man up and do it.

The verbiage in the ObamaCare act was inserted to give musloids an “out”. But God, in His very clever Grace, has sown the seeds of ObamaCare’s destruction in the very words that were designed to make non-muslims de facto second class citizens. I am now reminded of Alinsky Rule #4: Make the Enemy live up to its own book of rules.

I can’t tell you how delicious and beautiful this is. You want to end ObamaCare, America? Well, well. It just so happens that they way to do that is to RETURN TO CHRIST and reject the evil of contraception and abortion once and for all. If you reject contraception you can bring ObamaCare crashing down. If you choose to continue sowing the wind, you will be made to reap the whirlwind. God is One Smart Dude. If you won’t do it willingly, he’ll just FORCE you to do it, using the sword of the enemy hanging over your head to make you understand. Talk about sifting the wheat from the chaff! Yeah. He’s getting totally Old Testament with us now. Either you choose Him and the Truth, or you’re going to get your butt kicked. Does this make you uncomfortable? Does this tick you off? Wow. I so totally DON’T CARE. This must be how Jeremiah felt. Well, bring the cistern, baby. Let’s do this.

Where my Catholics at? Send this to your bishops, priests, Pewsitter.com, every Catholic legal defense fund, pro-life group and news portal and blogger you know of. Most clergy today are miserable money-grubbing 501©3-pandering, politicking cowards, Marxists and/or homosexualists who will fold like a cheap tent, but maybe this will click for some of the good ones. No matter what, we are obliged to fight the good fight and at least TRY. You have to TRY. You have to DO SOMETHING."


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 12, 2012)

Barbara,

I guess if I ever get around to calling you to discuss Ecuador this is just one more topic we can discuss. It is a good thing I have unlimited long distance calling because I am going to make the call eventually. I encourage you to do homework on financial collapse. While I cannot say if one world currency will happen during our lifetime, I believe it will happen eventually, based on prophecy. Here is a start: do a search keywording *libor* and *fico. *A multitude of articles could come up that will make you go hmmmmmmmm. Dig deeper and try a search with *Iclei*. You will get all sorts of rabbit trails to wonder down. Happy hopping sweet lady.

Carriage,

Admittingly, I do not totally have you figured out but I do respect you and have ceased my skimming over what you write




and try to take in the full context.

Sonya,

I totally stopped my TSP contributions as I was not getting a match anyway. I am leaving it setting in less risky and am taking what I was investing and paying off debt instead. Two years and + months from now I am cashing out IRAs I have if there is anything left of course...


----------



## Sonya (Aug 13, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Sonya,
> 
> I totally stopped my TSP contributions as I was not getting a match anyway. I am leaving it setting in less risky and am taking what I was investing and paying off debt instead. Two years and + months from now I am cashing out IRAs I have if there is anything left of course...


It all depends on your situation and how much longer you have to retire...my husband has 8 and I have 7, we put in the max and have made some very risky moves, so far it has paid off as we have a 17% return for the past 12 months. Be awesome if you could come up with a budget to payoff debt and still contribute, even if you are staying in a safe fund. My husband follows an intrepid timer and makes moves constantly...so far it has paid off....I shall kill him if he loses all our money...lol.


----------



## Jill (Aug 13, 2012)

People with TSP's and a ways from retirement... there is now an option where you may elect to have your contributions go into a ROTH account. I'd encourage people to look into it. You wouldn't get a tax deduction for what you put into the ROTH part, but when you take the money out, it comes out tax free and it grows tax free while in the ROTH part of the TSP.

I do not know if there are income phase outs for ROTH contributions within a TSP as there are when it comes to IRA's. I'd love to be able to contribute to a ROTH but cannot. This may be a way for people who are otherwise inelligle for a ROTH to have one.

If you think about it, when it comes to traditional TSP's, 403b's, 401k's and (traditional) IRA's, how much of it do you really own? Probably only about 2/3 by the time you pay income taxes... the bigger you grow the "pot" the bigger you grow your income tax liability. It's really a GREAT deal for Uncle Sam. ... Do the math and compare the tax deduction you get now to the income tax you will pay later.

While I am not making a blanket recommendation to pursue the ROTH option, I am encouraging people in that position to look into it and gain an understanding of what it could mean to them.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Aug 13, 2012)

Jill said:


> People with TSP's and a ways from retirement... there is now an option where you may elect to have your contributions go into a ROTH account. I'd encourage people to look into it. You wouldn't get a tax deduction for what you put into the ROTH part, but when you take the money out, it comes out tax free and it grows tax free while in the ROTH part of the TSP.
> 
> I do not know if there are income phase outs for ROTH contributions within a TSP as there are when it comes to IRA's. I'd love to be able to contribute to a ROTH but cannot. This may be a way for people who are otherwise inelligle for a ROTH to have one.
> 
> ...







wonderful information and bang on. For those of us in Canada with RRSPs that took a kick big time during the downturn, it's basically the same. Take a look at other venues to put your money into. As Jill said, when you come to take that money out you will be taxed at a higher rate (yes you aren't paying tax on it now, but....).

Great post Jill!


----------



## Jill (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks, Danielle.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok, maybe some might think that Ann, whom Carriage believes is giving good advise, is over the top. That being said, I did see Ann's article on several articles today. Whether you think it alarmist, fear mongering, extremist, or just want to disagree and say you think the dollar will not totally devaluate is up to you. I hold people's opinions to be just that...opinions, regardless of whether or not I think they are right, wrong, or just plain kooky.

I remember when I used to go with one of my grandad's to do his banking. I think the amount the FDIC would insure back then was $75,000 per so he had money in different banks in different towns. Now I am reading where people *are *emptying there bank accounts by doing it with several withdrawals and actually buying gold that they can hide.

I do have to take into account though, that one day all the money that my grandparents and parents worked for could be useless. Both sets of my grandparents worked hard, spent little, invested wisely and passed those values down to my parents. My mom was very skilled in accounting and investing and managed the grandparents money well before and after their deaths. My mom passed away 3 years ago and my dad now depends on my brother to manage his financial affairs. My brother started making money at 8 years old and has not slowed down even though he is now in his sixties. Only once has he came close to telling me how much "we" have I was going



because there is just so much that could happen to change all that. I am very comfortable managing what little I have now and letting my brother tend to what I don't totally know about. It is articles that I am personally finding while researching that are getting my attention.

http://occupycorporatism.com/mega-banks-plan-for-collapse-with-contingency-plans-and-private-police-force/

I admit that the stories I am researching about "globalists" are starting to really concern me. You may or may not find this interesting.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 13, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Barbara,
> 
> I guess if I ever get around to calling you to discuss Ecuador this is just one more topic we can discuss. It is a good thing I have unlimited long distance calling because I am going to make the call eventually. I encourage you to do homework on financial collapse. While I cannot say if one world currency will happen during our lifetime, I believe it will happen eventually, based on prophecy. Here is a start: do a search keywording *libor* and *fico. *A multitude of articles could come up that will make you go hmmmmmmmm. Dig deeper and try a search with *Iclei*. You will get all sorts of rabbit trails to wonder down. Happy hopping sweet lady.


Vickie,

I would LOVE to have a chance to talk with you. I have done some "light skimming" on financial collapse. It is scary!

So, until you call, I will leave with you with link to the video I recently uploaded of our trip - I hope you enjoy!



Barbara


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 15, 2012)

I finally made the time to watch the video, Barbara. That was better than a hallelujah!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Vickie! I'm so glad you enjoyed it!

We are headed back next summer if you want to join us!


----------



## Carriage (Aug 16, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> Ok, maybe some might think that Ann, whom Carriage believes is giving good advise, is over the top. That being said, I did see Ann's article on several articles today..
> 
> Well Miss Vickie, we don't really know as nobody addressed the topic broached. They just attacked her. As previously discussed, this is a "tell" for the attendant. Because they don't like or agree with her other views they dismiss everything said, and that is short sighted. This behavior was discussed at length previously as a way for one to determine the veracity of any information and the honesty of the individual dispensing said information. The response you saw Miss Vickie, is classic and textbook. Rather than objectively determine truthfulness of a story and discuss that, all manner of red herring and attack is brought to bear. If you remember the signs put on display for you here and apply that knowledge in observance of like things going forward, you will save yourself much time in trying to determine truthfulness. Also the other point of the posting needs to be considered as well. Do not allow yourself to be distracted with the Chick-Fil-A type of purposeful distraction as it WILL keep you from the truth and then you become a marionette dancing to somebody elses dance.
> 
> ...


Getting your attention was the entire point of posting. Keep researching and verifying things. Don't be spoonfed by anything or one. Do your own homework and decide for yourself. Also honest objectivity is a must! And be prepared to stand alone, marginalized and attacked. It just goes with the journey. In the end you are never alone are you?..... Also the attendant class is growing by leaps and bounds so you have many brothers and sisters traveling the same path.

In the end, you do what you can to prepare and then you leave those preps and all that you can't do in God's hands.

Bb


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes Carriage. Will do.

_America is still a young country. Only 405 years separate us from our ultimate origins at Jamestown, Virginia, while France and Britain are 1,000 years old, China 3,000, and Egypt 5,000. But what a 400 years it has __*been*__ in the economic history of humankind!_

ok, I started my homework...


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 19, 2012)

_...economic history of humankind._

_ When the __*Susan Constant, Discovery, and GODspeed*__ dropped anchor in the James River in the spring of 1607 most people made their living in agriculture __and__ with the power of their own muscles. Life expectancy then was much shorter than today. Epidemics routinely swept through cities, carrying off old and young alike by the thousands. History tends to dwell on a small percent of the population at the top of the heap, but the vast mass had a hard row to hoe. _

_ Today we live in a world far beyond the imagination of those who were alive in 1607. The poorest family in America today enjoys a standard of living that would have been considered opulent 400 years ago. And for the most of this time it was the United States that was leading the world into the future. That is __*into the future both economically and politically.*_


----------



## Carriage (Aug 22, 2012)

Banks Can Legally Steal Customer Funds From Private Checking Accounts

By Susanne Posel

theintelhub.com

August 20, 2012

In 2007, the Sentinel Management Group (SMG) collapsed, leaving many customer segregated funds lost after they had been used as collateral. After a plethora of lawsuits and creditor claims, a decision earlier this month in the 7th Circuit Court placed the banking cartels ahead of customer claims for funds returned.

Essentially, the Bank of New York Mellon (BNYM) sued to be first in line for return on stolen customer account monies – and won the right by the US court system.

In the mainstream media (MSM), the SMG collapse and subsequent ruling in favor of BNYM was touted as a difficulty “for customers to recoup money lost”.

SMG, a Chicago-based futures broker, had stolen more than $500 million in segregated customer funds to use as collateral on a loan to BNYM for in-house proprietary trading operations.

Their books were audited by the National Futures Association (NFA), however the NFA admitted that they could not understand the convoluted mess they were provided by SMG to sign off on. And yet they did; and approved the audit.

BNYM sued SMG to re-coup any monies owed to them. However, these monies were customer segregated funds that SMG stole and re-hypothecated.

In federal court, John D. Tinder, US Circuit Court Judge ruled “that Sentinel failed to keep client funds properly segregated is not, on its own, sufficient to rule as a matter of law that Sentinel acted ‘with actual intent to hinder, delay, or defraud’ its customers.”

This means that once a banking customer deposits their money into an account with a bank, the funds become property of the bank. The customer, at the point of deposit, relinquishes all rights to that money regardless of any laws in place, legal assurances, claims or guarantees; and this extends from investments to private checking accounts.

Once the bank has physical possession of your money, they own it and can use it for any means they deem fit. The veil has been lifted on separation of customer and bank funds. They are now legally co-mingled.

The bank could use it as collateral (as SMG did), to pay off debts, or place it on the stock market to bump up their trading with extra cash. And in the event that the customer allocated funds are lost, the bank does not owe the customer the money back.

Essentially, once you deposit money in your bank account it is gone.

Fred Grede, SMG trustee remarked: “I don’t think that’s what the Commodity Futures Trading Commission had in mind. It does not bode well for the protection of customer funds.”

The MF Global (MFG) scandal rocked the investment world because Jon Corzine, chief executive officer of MF Global, instructed the transfer of $200 million from their customer segregated funds to cover the corporation’s overdraft account with JP Morgan Chase.

Corzine emailed this order just three days before the official collapse of MFG. At the same time Corzine was moving customer money, this missing $6.3 billion dollars were used on bets on European indebted nations. As those European nation’s credit ratings plummeted, JP Morgan profited financially.

Our financial institutions have been planning for a financial collapse wherein the US government will not offer assistance. The resolution plans required by the Federal Reserve Bank, described schemes to have the major domestic banks remain afloat by selling off assets, finding alternative sources of funding, reducing risky measures that make a quick buck.

These strategies were to be perfected with “no assumption of extraordinary support from the public sector.”

By selling “non-core assets” without upsetting shareholders while protecting the monetary system, taxpayers and creditors is the work of the mega-banks who have contributed solely to the destruction of the global financial markets. Bank of America (BoA) and Citibank have already begun to liquidate some of their assets – an action a bank takes when they are insolvent.

Both mega-banks and credit unions have been silently altering their deposit/withdrawal policies to deter customers from emptying out their accounts.

Because the digital record of monies is greater than the physical cash held by banks, this is a scheme to stave off a “run on the banks”.

With the Patriot Act , signed in 2001 by former President George W. Bush, and extended in 2011 by President Obama states that all banks must record all banking transactions with photo ID and fingerprints that will then be sent to an FBI database wherein all banking information tied to each individual on file can be traced for future reference.

Of recent, when withdrawing cash from an ATM, the daily allotted amount has decreased with some banks, thereby forcing the customer to go into the branch and extract the difference with a teller.

At this point, according to anonymous informants, the customer is taken into a backroom to be questioned as to why they want the cash, what they are purchasing with the cash, why they are not choosing to use a debit card or another form of digital trade to make the purchase. These questions are not only intrusive, they are illegal.

Some anonymous sources have said that banking representatives who conduct the integrations are directed to keep a record of customer responses on an online application that will be sent to the FBI in conjunction with Patriot Act mandates on tracking banking activity.

While American citizens sit on the fence about whether or not they even subscribe to a banking collapse in the US, globalists like George Soros are investing heavily in gold.

Soros recently “unloaded over one million shares of stock in financial companies and banks that include Citigroup (420,000 shares), JP Morgan (701,400 shares) and Goldman Sachs (120,000 shares). The total value of the stock sales amounts to nearly $50 million” and then purchased 884,000 shares of Gold with SPDR Gold Trust.

The mega-banks, through Wall Street, are also acquiring firearms, ammunition and control over private mercenary corporations like DynCorp and ‘Blackwater” as authorized by the Department of Defense (DoD) directive 3025.18 .

DynCorp is a military-based private mercenary contractor that provides (among other services) intelligence training and support, international security, contingency plans and operations. Ninety-six percent of their funding is based on annual revenues from the US federal government. The international branch of DynCorp has operated as a “police force” even assisting local law enforcement during Hurricane Katrina.

Named as investors for the amassing of gun and ammunition manufacturers are Citibank, BoA, Barclays and Deutsche Bank who are pouring money into Cerebus and Veritas Equity who have taken over private corporations involved in the controlling riot situations.

The Federal Reserve Bank, one of the heads of banking cartels, has their own police force which operates as a protective security for the Fed against the American public.

As part of the Federal Reserve Act signed in 1913, the designation of a Federal Law Enforcement – special police officers that are exclusively regulated by authority of the Fed (whether in uniform or plain clothes.

These specialized police officers (who train with Special Response Teams) can work in tandem with local law enforcement or US federal agencies. These officers are heavily armed with semi-automatic pistols, sub machine guns and assault rifles as well as body armor.

Just this month, the Kaspersky Lab discovered Gauss, a banking surveillance virus believed to have the capability of stealing money out of customer’s bank accounts, as well as spying on banking transactions, stealing login information for social networks, email and instant messaging.

So far, Middle Eastern banks have reported having been affected by Gauss – however both Citibank and Ebay’s Paypal have also been infected by this new viral threat to our banking systems.

It is clear that the financial collapse could be eminent. Banks are not only preparing with contingency plans, but also amassing a private police force for protection.

With the legalization of stealing from customer secured funds, combined with a possible banking virus that could provide the perfect cover for an all-in-one banking holiday, the stage is being set for utter financial destination.

Once all customer funds were electronically transferred into off-shore accounts, the specialized police forces and hired mercenaries would be allocated forward to protect the technocrats from retaliation for their crimes.

The banking holiday will not come with flashing neon signs. Our warnings are right in front of us, if we choose to see them.


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2012)

If anyone is in the market for some coffee cans, let me know. I can cut you a deal.


----------



## Carriage (Aug 22, 2012)

While lip service is uttered re. "protection in the markets", it is only that and nothing more. Well unless you belong to the Corzine clan, then you will be protected from those whom you have stolen from. Yes, then the fedgov and the court "system" will protect you and especially if you share your stolen gain with them, which is an unwritten pre-requisite.....

Again unless you hold it in your hand, it isn't yours. This is ultimately why a large penalty is paid for withdrawing "retirement" funds.

If it were truly yours, a "penalty" (theft) would not exist.

In other words, Mafia


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry, Bbob, but I am not buying into this radical alarmist nor her rantings, much less spreading it along.


----------



## 2minis4us (Aug 22, 2012)

> Again unless you hold it in your hand, it isn't yours. This is ultimately why a large penalty is paid for withdrawing "retirement" funds.


I totally agree with this!


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 22, 2012)

Gee Carriage, I thought I was the only one reading Susanne Posel. Next you will probably admit to listening to Alex Jones or Joel Skousen...or wondering why we do not hear what's up with Robert Holmes...did I miss the 3 seconds of him on camera? Yet we got our daily dose of Casey Anthony's parents????




(now, what the hay?) Robert who??????????


----------



## Jill (Aug 23, 2012)

While we're talking about "distractions":


----------



## Carriage (Aug 23, 2012)

Specific to FDIC, something was nagging me. I realized that I hadn't taken an closer look in quite some time. Sorry/glad I did. I apologize for misspeaking and giving the program FAR more "credit" than I should have. Lately, that commercial regarding some computer backup product or service or some such has been playing through my mind. The one where the bride and groom are being told that they "are going to loose everything". Again study for your self and then decide for your self.

Per the Q4 2011 FDIC Chief Financial Officer's report to the Board, published on March 30, 2012, the FDIC's Deposit Insurance Fund had a balance of $11.8 billion dollars.

HERE'S THE LINK.

www.fdic.gov/about/strategic/corporate/cfo_report_4thqtr_11/1211_CFO_Report.pdf

Bank deposits in the United States at the same time are estimated to be between $8 TRILLION and $10 TRILLION. Let's be conservative and say the number is $8TTT.

11,800,000,000 divided by 8,000,000,000,000 equals 0.001475, which I will round UP to 0.0015.

That is read as "fifteen hundredths of one percent". It isn't one percent, it is fifteen _hundredths_ of one percent. That is how much the FDIC is carrying to back all of those little signs on the teller windows that say "Each Depositor insured to at least $250,000. Backed by the full faith and credit of the United States government."

But hey! It could be worse! Back in 2009 the FDIC was completely insolvent - IN THE HOLE. So what they did was to force all of the banks to pay three years worth of premiums upfront in one year, in order to replenish the fund.

Now, let's review some other statistics as of June 30, 2011:

JP Morgan:

Total Assets $1.8 TTT

Total Derivatives Exposure: $78 TTT

Citibank:

Total Assets: $1.2 TTT

Total Derivatives Exposure: $56 TTT

Bank of America:

Total Assets: $1.4 TTT

Total Derivatives Exposure: $53 TTT

Top 25 commercial banks:

Total Assets: $8.3 TTT

Total Derivatives exposure: $249 TTT

And the FDIC has . . . $11.8 billion.


----------



## Carriage (Aug 23, 2012)

Jill said:


> While we're talking about "distractions":


Precisely, very good. When I was asked this question as I was running for a house seat, I had a MUCH better answer that ended the conversation and revealed the bankrupcy of the argument to the arguer. Objective, critical thinking (wisdom) will always have the superior position.


----------



## Carriage (Aug 23, 2012)

Jill said:


> Sorry, Bbob, but I am not buying into this radical alarmist nor her rantings, much less spreading it along.


Anybody who knows me, knows that I am unable to "sell" anything. Neither is it my job to sell. Warn, yes. Sell, no. The selling is your job and to and for yourself. Again your descriptive "labels" are immaterial to the assertion.

Bb


----------



## Jill (Aug 23, 2012)

See, I think it's really important to consider your audience (or who you HOPE is your audience) and getting to the point concisely. As many people know, the abilty to capture attention and swiftly make a point can mean the difference between success and failure. That's the great thing about "pictures". Takes seconds to see the point, and you either "get it" or you don't.

Personally, I just do not buy into some of these fringe, radical, the sky is falling characters. I do think our dollar is being devalued. I would not keep more than the FDIC limits in any one bank, or suprass the state guarantee limits in any insurance / annuity company. I do not, however, think that economic collapse is looming in our Nation at this point in time. I do think this election is crutial and I do think there are two very distinct choices before each voter.



Carriage said:


> Anybody who knows me, knows that I am unable to "sell" anything. Neither is it my job to sell. Warn, yes. Sell, no. The selling is your job and to and for yourself. Again your descriptive "labels" are immaterial to the assertion.
> 
> Bb


And see here I thought you built and sold horse carts?


----------



## Carriage (Aug 23, 2012)

See, I think it's really important to consider your audience (or who you HOPE is your audience) and getting to the point concisely. As many people know, the abilty to capture attention and swiftly make a point can mean the difference between success and failure. That's the great thing about "pictures". Takes seconds to see the point, and you either "get it" or you don't.

Many times teaching cannot be as concise as one would hope for. Due to the DRAMATIC decline in education in all things, yes one must now use the "soundbite". Rarely does the soundbite educate. It is merely a sign for a research path. However if one never progresses beyond the soundbite, no education takes place and the induced marionette syndrome rules every action.

Specific to the picture, yes, it makes a good point but also only a very surface point. There is a MUCH deeper point for those with an eye. Namely, where did all these jobs go and why? Isn't it curious that a real debate with facts and figures is NEVER brought to the front regarding "free-trade"? While I expect this from repubs, there has been nothing from the dems either. Did you happen to notice that this time the Pres. hasn't uttered any "promises" this time? He did last time and blew off his promise 3 weeks into his admin. Perhaps it got "lost" among all the induced "distractions". If that debate were ever allowed to happen, free trade would be finished. Alvin and Heidi Toffler even admitted a much. Free trade is a Tax issue at its heart and the London central banks make sure that the tax is in place to pay them at least some of the interest they deceptively levy upon us. It was passed with the "federal reserve act" to insure this.

"And see here I thought you built and sold horse carts?"

I do and have worn MANY hats over the years. While certainly my first love, I'm a little more multifaceted than that.


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 24, 2012)

I have money in a brokerage account for trading but it's not there to accumulate. I trade...I remove the profits etc. then I buy mo stuff




can't take away my "stuff" lol


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 25, 2012)

Carriage,

After checking out _Alvin Toffler_ I am thinking I might want to purchase one of his books...possiblly some interesting stuff. Which one do you recommend if I am only going to purchase one?


----------

